# Basic Training Equipment



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Being a newcomer to working dogs, I was wondering what do I need as far as equipment to start off with? Leases, long lines, prong collars ???? :? 

Thanks
Ken


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ken Thompson said:


> Being a newcomer to working dogs, I was wondering what do I need as far as equipment to start off with? Leases, long lines, prong collars ???? :?
> 
> Thanks
> Ken


What do you already have, and what training are you going to do?

I can answer you about what I would buy first for basic obedience, and I know that others will chime in.  

I would get a good 6-foot leather leash, a drag leash, a 20-foot line (mine is cotton blend; I hear cotton is better in the hands), and a flat collar for starters.


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a 4' lease and a couple of toys, Balls and one tug. I have a 18 month old GSD green dog(training by someone else), a 9 month old and a 4 month old pup. The nine month old is currently going through Pan-o and not moving to swiftly. The pup is wide open all the time.


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Connie, where is a good place to buy all these items?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ken Thompson said:


> Connie, where is a good place to buy all these items?


http://www.leerburg.com/obedienceequip.htm

Others will have other sources, I'm sure. (Once you know what you want in each category, I imagine you can shop around online and in person.) 

I like the handmade leather collars and leashes LB has, and that's where I get the permanent (grown-up size) leather buckle collar. $20 or so isn't that much for a life-of-the-dog investment. JMO!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Ken, all you need now is a 6' lead, a flat collar, and a prong collar and you're set. Oh, and one more thing PATIENCE! And don't forget to make everything fun, for you and the dogs. Happy training!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

jay lyda said:



> Hey Ken, all you need now is a 6' lead, a flat collar, and a prong collar and you're set. Oh, and one more thing PATIENCE! And don't forget to make everything fun, for you and the dogs. Happy training!


Hi, Jay, 

Don't you use a long line for training the recall? 

Good catch on remembering the big items -- patience and FUN!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Heres what we did for leashes Ken. We went to petsmart and got two horse reins for $20, cut them to the length we wanted and then braided the ends into themselves for handles. For the price of one leash you can get to. The leather is good, it doesn't stretch. Rub them down in mink oil and let soak for a couple of days. The more they're used the softer they get. I love mine. I figured that if they will work on a horse then they'll really work on a dog.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Fellow newbie here...

Orbee ball on a string (small for the pup, medium for the older ones). Soft and tough.

My guess is people will recommend a leather rag for the pup if you're drive-building. I was fine going straight to a tug with Annie, but don't be dumb like me and play tug through teething...a blood-soaked tug is a bad thing and I am lucky my dog is forgiving and/or hard-headed. 

Books/videos/trainers you trust to help you understand drives and growth. Don't know how keen you are on that stuff, I was and am pretty new to it. I think you said you used to train hunting dogs? I get laughed at for suggesting it but I really like jack and wendy volhard's "dog training for dummies.". Great nutrition and basic training info, but I really like the chapters on drives and eliciting them through training. Nice set of questions that let you score your dog's pack, prey, fight and flight tendencies. Very accessible and fun to chart changes as they grow. Easier to understand than some of the vague statements you get from experienced trainers.

I like FetchIt!'s flying squirrel as it seems to elicit prey drives very well in my pup.

Small and medium (gauge) prong collars if you will be doing corrections. I had a prong on Annie at 5.5 months, probably too soon.

I like standard 6 foot leashes but also have a new 4 foot lead with a rubberized surface built in. Nice for walking in less open environments.

If you have an REI or something nearby I get a couple of those D-rings they use for climbing. Very handy to tie out the leash to your waist to keep both hands open, short tie outs, very strong for backtie work with the appropriate leash and collar.

I use solid gold l.a. treats (dehydrated lamb lung or something), turkey jerky, and local salmon stuff for variety in treats.

I get a lot of dog stuff from Leerburg.com. Probably not the cheapest but they are local to me and I like the effort they have always shown me...and they line up well with my newb notions of good dog training.

I am also a gadget freak and spend way too much money on my one dog. I am pathetic and a role model to no one. :wink:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Connie, 
You can use it on a recall but I found that if you start with short distances then you don't really need it. Of course after teaching the stay you can start your recall, but start of within the length of the leash first. If a dog is still a little green on the recall and you are training where there is a lot distractions like other dogs or people then I would recommend the long line. But try to establish what the command is and when the dog is clear on it then it is easy. I have never used a long line on my GSD that I'm training now. I do have one but its still rolled up new. The key is not to go to fast to soon.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> Heres what we did for leashes Ken. We went to petsmart and got two horse reins for $20, cut them to the length we wanted and then braided the ends into themselves for handles. For the price of one leash you can get to. The leather is good, it doesn't stretch. Rub them down in mink oil and let soak for a couple of days. The more they're used the softer they get. I love mine. I figured that if they will work on a horse then they'll really work on a dog.


Man. I am totally useless.  I want to have homemade stuff like that!


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Ken...what do you want your dog to do? What are your training goals for your dog?


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

I have different goals for each dog. I want all my dogs ob trained. My 18 month old is for property protection and when he starts letting my wife outside, I will be able to leave him out of his pen :lol: . No, he just doesn't like anyone to look him in the eyes. She can pet him and love on him but he hasn't completely bonded with her. My 4 month old pup, I want to be able to take her with me everywhere and be my protection dog. Not necessarily to bite but to go civil on command. The 9 month old is my pet (not out of working stock) and is a teddy bear.


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, thanks everyone. This is great information.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ken, Horton has a lot of nice training aids and some nice collars and leashes. He is located in South Ga. close to Columbus. You can do a google search and get his web site. If you can't find him let me know and I'll find it. 

With your 4 month old don't do much as of yet. Let him be a puppy. Do teach him manners and play fetch with him. No tuggin, yet.

With your 9 month. This is Jetta right? Play ball with her and play with a tug or a piece of leather. Who knows she may make a working dog. Don't rule her out yet.

Bear, 18 month, it's time he adjusts to your wife. Bring him inside and just let him chill out. She can ignor him as if he's not in there. After a while and you should be able to tell when that is, she can give him treats in passing. When he's comfortable with this she can start doing more. 

For all that don't know Bear he is a sharp dog. She will have to take her time with him. As Jay said and I agree, Patience. All I ask is don't pray for patience, God will test you if you do, just kidding.

Play with the dogs one at a time but let the others watch you. Monkey see monkey do, dog see dog do.

Remember this too, frustration builds drive.

Now go get'um.


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> Hey Connie,
> You can use it on a recall but I found that if you start with short distances then you don't really need it. Of course after teaching the stay you can start your recall, but start of within the length of the leash first. If a dog is still a little green on the recall and you are training where there is a lot distractions like other dogs or people then I would recommend the long line. But try to establish what the command is and when the dog is clear on it then it is easy. I have never used a long line on my GSD that I'm training now. I do have one but its still rolled up new. The key is not to go to fast to soon.


Hi Jay,

I agree with your long line anecdote, I have only ever used them for tracking on my own GSD's. I have had to use one with some other dogs because the foundation work wasn't done to completion. (Too far too fast)
They are however a good beginning tool that I would recommend a person new to training should have in his/her arsenal.
Rob


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Robert Blok said:


> ......I agree with your long line anecdote, I have only ever used them for tracking on my own GSD's. I have had to use one with some other dogs because the foundation work wasn't done to completion. (Too far too fast).........They are however a good beginning tool that I would recommend a person new to training should have in his/her arsenal..........


Right, and, as you say, anyone who generally re-trains pre-owned dogs and other people's dogs........ :lol: 

I use it every time I "re-train" the recall that someone else has trained to the "good-if-no-distraction-whatsoever" point.

Someday I will have a nice new pup to train............ :lol:


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Jerry, that's a great idea to bring Bear into the house to chill. He has been in a couple of times to look around. You ought to see him now, he is one good looking dog.
My wife and I were out in the yard the other day and she was hugging on Bear and petting him  . This went on for about 30 to 45 minutes and then she went to the house. Bear was following her and he was wanting some more affection and put his mouth on her hand  . She jumped and he went to barking at her. I told him no and he stopped but he was still not sure of the situation. When he gets up like that, it takes a few minutes to calm down and then he's ok again. While he was barking, he would look at her and then just look off somewhere else. He was standing in front of her at first and then to the side.
Bear is 100 times better than a month ago.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

One more thing, you need a Blackberry or phone with internet access so you can surf this forum while you're outside with your dogs. No reason to treat them any different from your wife or kids.


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Woody, where I live we only have dial up and it's so slow, I'm always a week behind :lol: :lol: . I am usually at work when I get on this forum.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ken Thompson said:


> Hey Woody, where I live we only have dial up and it's so slow, I'm always a week behind :lol: :lol: . I am usually at work when I get on this forum.


Woody would curl up and die with dialup.

I fact, I think he would beg to be put out of his misery. :lol: 

I remember before Comcast came to this town......... I had dialup for a loooong time. There were a lot of web pages (especially forums with a photo attached to everyone's signature) I actually couldn't load. Not a matter of taking forever -- a matter of shutting down the connection.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Ken Thompson said:


> Hey Woody, where I live we only have dial up and it's so slow, I'm always a week behind :lol: :lol: . I am usually at work when I get on this forum.


Makes my stomach hurt just thinking about it. My wireless network was out for three days, just finally fixed it tonight, before the withdrawal shakes really kicked in for real.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey there Ken...sorry I'm jumping on this late. Wedding's in less than 3 weeks and I have less time for forums.  

Anyways, a good prong collar (the Herm Sprenger ones are hard to beat), a good treat pouch (the ones that snap open and closed are great! http://www.leerburg.com/736.htm ), and various leashes and long lines are your best investment. I recently got in a 15 foot gripper leash that I think someone mentioned earlier and I'm loving it for protection. You never can have too many leashes and long lines, I think.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ken here's the Horton Website address. He has some very nice items.http://www.hortonsquality.com/products.htm


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Or (because Jerry and Jay missed a perfect opp for a shameless plug) you can go to www.qualityk9store.com and get everything you need. 

Matt


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Matt, believe me they didn't miss that opportunity. Jerry has mentioned Quality K9 serveral ....times.    I do like your website and especially the videos. I show them to everyone. 

To let you, Jerry and Jay know I brought Bear inside this weekend and he did Great. I did have to speak to him at first. He wanted to growl at my wife but he was ok after that. I put him on his lease and let my wife let bring him in Sunday. He seems to be submissive when on the lease. My wife says she can't wait until he has completed bonded with her.


----------

